# my german shepherd wont eat alot



## ruzta7 (May 17, 2012)

my puppy is about 6 months he eats very little and only eats when we put food in hand and fed him. we have another dog he is a mix pitbull and he punks him when it comes with food. Can I give him any vitamins so he can eat more


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Separate your dogs, so they both can eat in peace. Separate rooms or preferably in their own crates.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Feed them apart from each other and start tough love. Put the puppy's down, give him 15 minutes then pick up the bowl and whatever he has not eaten.. Give him nothing else until evening. Put the same bowl down with whatever he left for breakfast. Give him 15 minutes. Take it up until morning. Repeat until Puppy is eating his food as soon as it is put down.
He is a big boy, he needs to eat on his own without being handed his food...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Feed them apart from each other and start tough love. Put the puppy's down, give him 15 minutes then pick up the bowl and whatever he has not eaten.. Give him nothing else until evening. Put the same bowl down with whatever he left for breakfast. Give him 15 minutes. Take it up until morning. Repeat until Puppy is eating his food as soon as it is put down.
> He is a big boy, he needs to eat on his own without being handed his food...


I agree. hand feeding will not help the dog any. and i highly doubt there is a vitamin...


----------

